# legolas luvers guild



## xime i love OB (May 2, 2003)

hi!
i just want to know if we can bee a guild again, pls it will be easier to legolas fans to find us and in a guild we can talk about any topic we want to . pls let us be a guild again . we are lots of legolas orlando fans we need it , been a inn is not bad but we want and we need to be a guil so pls ! moderators we promese we ar not going to spam pls pls!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 2, 2003)

Perhaps this should go in the 'Other Guild's ' section, or whatever it's called


----------



## Lantarion (May 3, 2003)

No, it is a suggestion/request, and should be discussed.
I for one am against the idea. Dedicating a whole Guild to a single character of a single book by Tolkien does not sound like a very worthwhile effort; especially since unknowing movie-fans will actually only 'discuss' Orlando Bloom. And although you say you will not spam (not that I don't believe that you would try!) I think ultimately that is what will start to happen. How many different topics can you have about one single character?? Any questions or debate subjects about the character of Legolas of the Lord of the Rings (or the one in Gondolin) can be hosted at the suitable fora.
But this is only one point of view.


----------



## Theoden_king (May 3, 2003)

I agree with Lantarion, how long would it take before you ran out of things to discuss about Legolas/Orlando Bloom? I imagine the whole thread would be filled with posts such as 'I love Orlando' etc. I do not mean to offend anyone but some people would post and it is spam and does not belong on this site.


----------



## xime i love OB (May 3, 2003)

yes i know theoden king and lantarion, how many topics could we have about right not much and many post will said i love ... but we don want a hole guild we can have like black captain said in other guils, i mean comme on , in there are the guild of gollum, the guild of star wars, no ofeence to the star wars lover but why ?????, i mean why they can have a stars wars guild ifgthe subject is not even releated with the lord of the ring or with tolkien books!!!!!!!!!!!
so pls disscuse my sugest/request


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 3, 2003)

I don't think its a matter of it being related to Tolkien or not. The problem is that there's really no possibility for constructive or valuable discussion in a guild like that. The previous guild pretty much exhausted all different ways to say "I love Orlando Bloom" etc.


----------



## Confusticated (May 4, 2003)

Well, I guess I can forget about my _Gildor Inglorion Luvers_ Guild. 


xime i love OB, what do you want to do with this guild? Maybe if you give more specifics about that, you will get more consideration.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

They could always discuss interesting ways to [do something nasty to] Orlando Bloom... Or maybe they'd prefer not to? I'm with the assumption that it would turn into spamming about how great Legolas and Bloom are, and therefore should be discouraged.


----------



## Confusticated (May 4, 2003)

> I'm with the assumption that it would turn into spamming about how great Legolas and Bloom are, and therefore should be discouraged.



So am I, have you looked at the Inn? I had a look when I saw this request. It was turned into an Inn awhile back when the Guild version spammed, and it does continue to spam. But anyone wanting to get a Guild should be able to tell what use they aim to make of it.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

Pah, my descriptive mutilations are deemed unsuitable - in that they may cause offence. Oh well, I was merely describing an interesting method of, as Lantarion said, causing nasty things to happen to Orlando Bloom. Loses some of it's effect now, doesn't it?

I've just looked at their inn, as you did, Nóm, and I agree with you. And the english there, the less said the better  

But why would switching to becoming a Guild really make much difference to them? That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 4, 2003)

> But why would switching to becoming a Guild really make much difference to them? That's what I'd like to know.


Two words: Post count.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

I did think of the post counts, but then I decided I was being too cynical...


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 5, 2003)

But those guilds, like the SW guild that you mentioned, is located in the other guilds section meant for random guilds that don't "deserve" a entire real guild.

Dedicating entire guild threads to a certain charecter no matter how important is ridicilous. And would you discuss the charecter as in the books or the actor in the movies?


----------



## Turin (May 14, 2003)

I agree with Ol'gaffer. This is weird I was subscribed to this thread and I hadn't even posted in it(before now).


----------



## Beleg (May 15, 2003)

> And the english there, the less said the better



Understanding that type of Net Lang is beyond my comprehension. I too am against the idea, bascially because of the reasons presented before me.


----------



## Elbereth (May 16, 2003)

Here is a idea that I think should be thrown out for consideration. 

Why not have an * Admiration Guild* for all of the characters of LOTR and Silmarillion. That way the Legolas fans can be happy...and then it can open up for Frodo Lover guilds...and Gollum Lover guilds...and yes Nom, even a Gildor Inglorion Luvers Guild. 

The fact is...whether we all like it or not, we are going to have fans come in here proclaiming their love for one character or another. Let's not discourage their participation. They are as much a part of this community as everyone else...and I think this site would be lacking without them because in their own way they represent the enthusiam that we all have for Tolkien and his works.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 17, 2003)

I like the idea of an Admiration Guild...but would it be movie-related or book-related?


----------



## Elbereth (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lúthien Séregon _
> *I like the idea of an Admiration Guild...but would it be movie-related or book-related? *



I really don't think we should specify whether it is movie or book related...it should be both. That is the point. We want to encourage everyone's love for the characters....to do that properly, I think it would be best to not limit this guild by dividing it up like that.


----------



## Lantarion (May 18, 2003)

No, I don't think members should be allowed to praise both the actual characters in the books and the actors who act them in the movies (e.g. Legolas --> Orlando Bloom) in the same section, because it'll get divided into two obviously different groups.
Maybe an actor-admiration thread in the Movie section(s) might be prudent.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *because it'll get divided into two obviously different groups.
> *



And guess which group will be the dominant one.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

Sorry to sound nasty, but can't we just ban people screaming about how hot Legolas is altogether?
If people were actually going to DISCUSS the character, or his performance, etc etc it would be one thing.
But ALL I see when I go to those places is "OMG legolas is soooo hottt!!" and almost nothing else.

I'm against an "Admiration Guild" because that's just asking for trouble.

But perhaps one or two admiration threads would be ok. There's an Eowyn Admiration thread that actually has actual conversations.

Consider that: Conversations!


----------



## Theoden_king (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *
> I'm against an "Admiration Guild" because that's just asking for trouble.
> *



If some people would actually stick to real conversations then it wouldn't be asking for trouble, the only problem with this idea is that some people will post wanting to discuss characters and others will post about how cute legolas is, which will interrupt the meaningful posts.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

That's the point.
If we have the admiration guild, then it's asking for trouble from the peole who will INEVITABLY only talk about how cute Legolas is.


----------



## Bergile (May 27, 2003)

I think you're being to harsh.
Perhaps they would gather to discuss the finer points of Legolas' character, the part he has to play in the story etc.
Yeah.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 28, 2003)

Unfortunately that wouldn't always be the case...there'd be those who would want to discuss the finer points of Legolas' character and those who would just talk about the actor.

Here's an idea: how about an Admiration _section_, with two separate guilds, one for characters and the other for the LotR Trilogy actors?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Here's my suggestion.

You can go and get mod approval for a Legolas CHARACTER appreciation thread to go in the book forums like Rhiannon did with her Eowyn Admiration thread.

And then you can go and create a Legolas Luver's Guild in the "Other Guilds" section for those who want to just swoon over Legolas.

That's where those two topics belong.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 7, 2003)

Aye. What them says.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

Lantifex...that sounds like Spam to me!


----------

